# Al/Hg reductive amination (MDMA) advice



## cooked_Chef (Today at 12:09 AM)

Hi all! 

Just a few questions in regards to the good ol' MM method, due to availability of materials in my country, I have weighed up options and this is the best for me.

Just wanting some advice on reductive amination:

1. What is the biggest quantity MDP2P/Nitromethane mix one can safely use? I see MM method calls for *25g MDP-2-P : 20mL MeNO2*

Was thinking of doing *75g MDP-2-P : 60mL MeNO2
*
And also - is there any more advice for this particular method?

Kindest regards


----------

